# ***********  anybody here ????  **********



## charley (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Mar 28, 2016)

dude , keep it down your scaring off the crickets


----------



## charley (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## SheriV (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Guillotine (Mar 28, 2016)

Nope

sent from a remote bunker while banging a Terminator Model T-X


----------



## the_predator (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## dagambd (Mar 28, 2016)

I be here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Mar 28, 2016)

i dropped in for some tranny stimulation...


----------



## dagambd (Mar 30, 2016)

Where is everyone? Better not be working. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 31, 2016)

I like it here!


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 31, 2016)

this place is really exclusive only the coolest internet troll elites post here


----------



## SheriV (Mar 31, 2016)

Hmmm. I better up my game then before I get told to leave


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Ok ok I'm back guys. Carry on...


----------



## Tesla (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## HFO3 (Apr 1, 2016)

**chirp**chirp**


----------



## charley (Apr 1, 2016)

WOW  !!!!!    Aries1, HFO3, & Guillotine on the same night, in the same thread,,,,,


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 1, 2016)

lmao! it must be a full moon


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 2, 2016)

Tesla said:


>


Damn, big homey. Looks like you been in the gym. I didn't think lifting was popular anymore.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 2, 2016)

Sweet...does anyone think this forum could make a comback? The fukwits at asf have officially made me hostile.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 2, 2016)

It is making a comeback. Leave the porch monkeys to it


----------



## SheriV (Apr 2, 2016)

Hmmm..rascist!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Hmmm..rascist!



I'll fuck any coloured arsehole


----------



## Watson (Apr 3, 2016)

^ should we warn azza bro?


----------

